# So... Where is everyone from?



## muddygreymare (31 January 2013)

Thought i'd post this just cause well it's obviously rather empty in here at the moment haha  

I'm from the Lake District where it rains a lot and there are lots of hills.. oh and lakes  

Where are all you guys from?


----------



## staceyn (31 January 2013)

want to swap ?, Lancashire it also rains a lot but at least the lakes is a beautiful place.


----------



## Asha (31 January 2013)

Im in Cheshire. 

Although, my fields look like they belong in the lakes, never had it as wet.

Roll on spring


----------



## dancingkris (31 January 2013)

I'm in Cheshire too - not far from Manchester Airport.....and guess what - its sunny and dry (at the moment!)


----------



## JVB (31 January 2013)

In Chester!


----------



## roanwitch (31 January 2013)

I'm from Lancashire, 2 minutes from Derby House!


----------



## WandaMare (31 January 2013)

I'm originally from the North-west, near Southport...so not far from a few of you guys. Now I'm based just south of Bristol, moved here for work. 

Roanwitch that must be so tempting, I'd be popping into DH every 5 minutes


----------



## La Fiaba (31 January 2013)

I'm from Liverpool but living in Tuscany the past 5 years or so. Am I still allowed to post in this section?  Hope so, miss home a lot and still see myself as thoroughly Scouse! (without the orange tan or the fake brows, don't need to fake mine the big hairy caterpillar look comes au naturel!)


----------



## buddylove (31 January 2013)

Cheshire - right next to the lovely M6!!!


----------



## buddylove (31 January 2013)

Oooh Roanwitch lucky you, I would never be out of DH.  Went up to pick my new trailer from Barlows and drove past DH, exercised some self restraint though as had spent enough already that day!!!!


----------



## PonyIAmNotFood (31 January 2013)

I'm in lancs ish, between Manchester and Liverpool. We have sun today but enough wind to lift my new loan pone off her feet apparently


----------



## Fidgety (31 January 2013)

Originally from Lancs, moved to the East Midlands, then to France and now hubby working in Bath, so I feel rather confused about where I belong.  .   Can I still be a member here - I do make sure I always fit a visit in to Derby House on my visits back?


----------



## HeatherAnn (31 January 2013)

Wirral  

It's sunny here but v. windy


----------



## lucyc (31 January 2013)

Welll.... I was born in Wigan, moved to near Preston, then near Carlisle and am now at uni at Lancaster (UoC, not Lancaster uni  )


----------



## HeatherAnn (31 January 2013)

I made a new sig on photoshop, it's withing the allowed size but it's still looking massive


----------



## BuzzLightyear (31 January 2013)

Chorley, Lancs
In the fab horse shop triangle which is Robinsons/ DH and Oakfield


----------



## dollymix (31 January 2013)

I'm on the lancashire/ yorkshire border... Live in the side of Pendle Hill 

I am originally from south manchester though.... About 5 mins from the airport!


----------



## spottyfilly (31 January 2013)

muddygreymare said:



			Thought i'd post this just cause well it's obviously rather empty in here at the moment haha  

I'm from the Lake District where it rains a lot and there are lots of hills.. oh and lakes  

Where are all you guys from? 

Click to expand...



Im in the lakes too mgm!


----------



## karen_c (31 January 2013)

Cheshire - not far from Northwich


----------



## shadeofshyness (31 January 2013)

Originally from Formby, near Southport, Merseyside.

Currently living in Sale, near Manchester but officially in Cheshire on my address!

Hopefully moving to Wilmslow, Cheshire this year if we can find a suitable house to buy.


----------



## shadeofshyness (31 January 2013)

WandaMare said:



			I'm originally from the North-west, near Southport...so not far from a few of you guys. Now I'm based just south of Bristol, moved here for work. 

Roanwitch that must be so tempting, I'd be popping into DH every 5 minutes 

Click to expand...

Near Southport eh - I'm originally from Formby - so close! Hope you're enjoying life down south!


----------



## RockinRudolph (31 January 2013)

I'm also between Manchester and Liverpool - and not too far from derby house, was in there just last week looking for some boots!


----------



## lea840 (31 January 2013)

roanwitch said:



			I'm from Lancashire, 2 minutes from Derby House!
		
Click to expand...

Me too... just in Heskin


----------



## FanyDuChamp (31 January 2013)

West coast of Cumbria just  (2 miles)outside the Lake District, my horses are posher and live in the Lake District. It is a wonder they speak to me!


----------



## brighthair (31 January 2013)

Preston but stabled in Chorley


----------



## nieghham (31 January 2013)

Just a short trip from you all

I live in Ontario Canada


----------



## staceyn (31 January 2013)

Preston oh god I may actually know some people on here run and hide, oakfield is my closest


----------



## PoppyAnderson (31 January 2013)

I'm a Wooleyback in Warrington!


----------



## brighteyes (31 January 2013)

Preston!


----------



## Elsiecat (31 January 2013)

I used to live between Liverpool and Manchester, kinda Warrington way. Also lived worsley way. Now in North Wales about 20 mins from Chester


----------



## Javabb94 (31 January 2013)

lucyc said:



			Welll.... I was born in Wigan, moved to near Preston, then near Carlisle and am now at uni at Lancaster (UoC, not Lancaster uni  )
		
Click to expand...

I didn't realise you we're born in Wigan


----------



## Javabb94 (31 January 2013)

Forgot to say I'm from Cumbria! Still not may of use even on a north west board!


----------



## Madam Min (31 January 2013)

I'm from St Helens, Merseyside


----------



## jon1210 (31 January 2013)

right whack bang in-between liverpool and manchester  next door to warrington


----------



## welshcobabe (31 January 2013)

Hyde cheshire now but in I am a yorkshire lass born and bred so adopted by the great folk of the other side of the hill.


----------



## muddygreymare (31 January 2013)

FanyDuChamp said:



			West coast of Cumbria just  (2 miles)outside the Lake District, my horses are posher and live in the Lake District. It is a wonder they speak to me!
		
Click to expand...

FDC, the Lake District is far from posh  The bit I'm from is probably the chavviest part though  Didn't realise there were so many northerners on here haha!


----------



## *hic* (31 January 2013)

I'm from Norfolk but I thought I'd come to this board for a bit of a holiday to see what the scenery was like


----------



## HashRouge (31 January 2013)

I'm in the Peak District


----------



## redmone (31 January 2013)

Manchester, near Oldham!! **waves**


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (31 January 2013)

The 'Sunny' Peak District


----------



## NooNoo59 (31 January 2013)

Ashford Kent - nicknamed trashford! but where we live is pretty, Kent countryside is lovely, am i on own down here?


----------



## BlairandAzria (31 January 2013)

Back in liverpool now, lived in scotland and France for a bit - my horse is way posher than me, he lives in *cheshire daaaarrrrhhling'  

Redmone didn't realise you were a northerner - for some reason I had you as a southerner - ill have to adjust my reading of your updates to a Manc accent!


----------



## Holly Hocks (31 January 2013)

South Cumbria now, but grew up in Manchester and then moved to Lytham, went to Uni in Sussex (dropped out after a term), went back to Lytham, moved to West Yorkshire (hated it), back to Lytham, three years in London and then to Cumbria in 1998. I still have a Manc accent though and can quite regularly turn into Liam Gallagher when I get wound up about something and start mouthing off....


----------



## Carrots&Mints (31 January 2013)

I'm in burnley  well just a few miles away


----------



## Mahoganybay (31 January 2013)

I am in Bury, Lancashire, just 2 miles from the world famous Black Pudding Market, ha ha.


----------



## Asha (31 January 2013)

Mahoganybay said:



			I am in Bury, Lancashire, just 2 miles from the world famous Black Pudding Market, ha ha.
		
Click to expand...

Brill, I was dragged around that black pudding market as a child !

Originally from Oldham, but now lovin it Nantwich. Cant hide my oldham accent though, particularly when ive had a few vinos


----------



## redmone (31 January 2013)

Hahaha Blair always been a manc!!! And as asha says no hiding an ooooooldam accent lol!!! Xx


----------



## Mahoganybay (31 January 2013)

Asha said:



			Brill, I was dragged around that black pudding market as a child !

Originally from Oldham, but now lovin it Nantwich. Cant hide my oldham accent though, particularly when ive had a few vinos

Click to expand...

Bloody disgusting stuff, but apparently people come by the coach load. Ahh Oldham, used to work at Vitafoam many years ago...


----------



## FionaM12 (31 January 2013)

lucyc said:



			Welll.... I was born in Wigan, moved to near Preston, then near Carlisle and am now at uni at Lancaster (UoC, not Lancaster uni  )
		
Click to expand...

I live very near the UoC, or St Martins as we Lancaster folk still call it!

I was originally from near Clitheroe (a village called Grindleton, in sight of Pendle Hill). Moved from there to Maghull, between Ormskirk and Liverpool. Rode in my youth at Aughton and Formby (wonderful beach for riding).

I've been in Lancaster for over 30 years now, so am beginning to be accepted!


----------



## FionaM12 (31 January 2013)

staceyn said:



			want to swap ?, Lancashire it also rains a lot but at least the lakes is a beautiful place.
		
Click to expand...

Parts of Lancashire are stunning! Also, I can see the Lakes hills from outside my house, as well as the sea, so quite lovely here too.


----------



## dollymix (31 January 2013)

shadeofshyness said:



			Originally from Formby, near Southport, Merseyside.

Currently living in Sale, near Manchester but officially in Cheshire on my address!

Hopefully moving to Wilmslow, Cheshire this year if we can find a suitable house to buy.



Click to expand...

when I was a teenager (a while ago cough cough) I used to keep my horses in Sale - Fairy Lane. small world


----------



## dollymix (31 January 2013)

FulshawGirl said:



			I'm in burnley  well just a few miles away 

Click to expand...

Hello fellow Pendle person


----------



## FionaM12 (31 January 2013)

dollymix said:



			Hello fellow Pendle person 

Click to expand...

I was a Pendle person too once (Grindleton, I could see Pendle Hill from my bedroom).


----------



## dollface (31 January 2013)

Horse in Northwich and I work in Warrington *waves*


----------



## showjump (31 January 2013)

I'm from Warrington too. *waves*


----------



## Ali2 (31 January 2013)

Cheshire 

Stabled next door to dollface


----------



## faerie666 (31 January 2013)

Cheshire, near Knutsford  But I'm from Germany originally


----------



## BlackRider (31 January 2013)

Another Lancashire person, who is a local to Derby House..


----------



## dollymix (31 January 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			I was a Pendle person too once (Grindleton, I could see Pendle Hill from my bedroom). 

Click to expand...

 Hello former Pendle person! lol I know Grindleton...keep my horses near to Bolton-by-Bowland!


----------



## PrettyPiaffe (31 January 2013)

I'm from Lancs. About 20 mins down the east lancs road from Robinsons.


----------



## Flame_ (31 January 2013)

Mancunian ( from Sale and began horse life at The Oaks and Cloverfield  ), now in Macclesfield.


----------



## dollymix (31 January 2013)

Flame_ said:



			Mancunian ( from Sale and began horse life at The Oaks and Cloverfield  ), now in Macclesfield.
		
Click to expand...

I learnt to ride at The Oaks!!!


----------



## quirky (31 January 2013)

Preston


----------



## harveysmom (31 January 2013)

Im a southern softy, i came from Brixham in devon originally but at the moment living just outside northampton
moving north slowly


----------



## FionaM12 (31 January 2013)

dollymix said:



 Hello former Pendle person! lol I know Grindleton...keep my horses near to Bolton-by-Bowland!
		
Click to expand...

It's a beautiful area. My grandparents escaped the city (Liverpool) during the war to live in Slaidburn. They are buried in Slaidburn churchyard. My dad was full of funny stories about his youth spent in that area. He met my Mum at a dance in Newton village hall.


----------



## robysfarm (31 January 2013)

Grew up in Liverpool. Moved to Widnes for about 18 months and have lived at Robys Farm in Bickerstaffe for 5 and half years now  very pretty part of the world. Work in Southport aswell so get to see quite a bit of West Lancs on my travels.


----------



## Ashgrove (31 January 2013)

I'm in north Cumbria, just a mile from Scotland


----------



## LovesCobs (31 January 2013)

Hi! Originally from Manchester, learnt to ride many moons ago at carrington rc. Have been on livery there and in sale moor but Moved recently to Cheshire near Malpas, horses are now out the back!


----------



## Flame_ (1 February 2013)

Lovescobs said:



			Hi! Originally from Manchester, learnt to ride many moons ago at carrington rc. Have been on livery there
		
Click to expand...

How many moons ago? Do you remember my Flame? 

We were there early 1990s.


----------



## Froddy (1 February 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			I live very near the UoC, or St Martins as we Lancaster folk still call it!

I was originally from near Clitheroe (a village called Grindleton, in sight of Pendle Hill). Moved from there to Maghull, between Ormskirk and Liverpool. Rode in my youth at Aughton and Formby (wonderful beach for riding).

I've been in Lancaster for over 30 years now, so am beginning to be accepted! 

Click to expand...

Where in Aughton did you ride? Aughton Chase or NEC? or somewhere else?


----------



## LovesCobs (1 February 2013)

Flame: 
Ermmmm originally in the mid 80's  then again more recently (past 4 years) I bought my cob off them 3 years ago (with a bit of persuasion) so you were probably in the middle. Been on Cloverfield as livery prob 18 months ago for a short while.


----------



## Orchardbeck (1 February 2013)

I'm in Cumbria, just outside of Carlisle. But I used to live on the next farm to Ashgrove, just on the border.


----------



## Fidgety (1 February 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			I was a Pendle person too once (Grindleton, I could see Pendle Hill from my bedroom). 

Click to expand...

I used to live in Sabden


----------



## shadeofshyness (1 February 2013)

Lovescobs said:



			Hi! Originally from Manchester, learnt to ride many moons ago at carrington rc. Have been on livery there and in sale moor but Moved recently to Cheshire near Malpas, horses are now out the back! 

Click to expand...

I ride at Carrington RC now


----------



## Toast (1 February 2013)

I currently live in Garstang, but im from Chorley and im moving back there to my mums (coppull.. also not far from derby house!) for a little while so OH and i can find a house back in Garstang!

Im feeling a HHO North West Derby House meet......anyone else?


----------



## FionaM12 (1 February 2013)

Froddy said:



			Where in Aughton did you ride? Aughton Chase or NEC? or somewhere else?
		
Click to expand...

Aughton Chase, but did have a few lessons at NEC too. I was a helper at A Chase and bought my old boy Bamber from there when it closed. Also had some lessons with Joan Christian. All a long time ago now.

Bamber lived at various farms when I had him, and for a while at Clare Molyneux's. She became a lifelong friend.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (1 February 2013)

Am I the only person in South West Wales? OP I think one of your lakes has slid down into my field would you like it back?


----------



## HufflyPuffly (1 February 2013)

I'm in Whitefield, North Manchester, horses are in the small village of Simister famous for its M60 junction , and I learnt to ride at Ryders Farm in Kearsley.


----------



## Diddleydoo (1 February 2013)

Toast said:



			Im feeling a HHO North West Derby House meet......anyone else? 

Click to expand...

Good idea, I've just been paid 

I'm in Lancashire too about 15 minutes from Derby House


----------



## justabob (1 February 2013)

I am in Cumbria, the Eden Valley actually.


----------



## MileAMinute (1 February 2013)

JVB said:



			In Chester!
		
Click to expand...




Elsiecat said:



			I used to live between Liverpool and Manchester, kinda Warrington way. Also lived worsley way. Now in North Wales about 20 mins from Chester 

Click to expand...

Ooh and here was me thinking I was all alone in this part of the country!


----------



## lady_annabelle (1 February 2013)

The lovely bolton


----------



## Toast (1 February 2013)

Diddleydoo said:



			Good idea, I've just been paid 

I'm in Lancashire too about 15 minutes from Derby House
		
Click to expand...

Me too! Come on folks!!


----------



## Shanny_mare (1 February 2013)

Used to live near Ormskirk, West Lancs - daughter still does but I'm now in North Wales, about 12 miles from Ruthin.


----------



## Gleeful Imp (1 February 2013)

Am also very close to Derby House, but even closer to ApacheWarlord (waves at AW as hacks past her gates)

Live near southport, work preston, ponies Inbetween!


----------



## LovesCobs (1 February 2013)

shadeofshyness said:



			I ride at Carrington RC now 

Click to expand...

who's your favourite and which instructor? I prob know about 1/2 of them (few changes in both recently) still chat to Aaron and Sharon when I'm around


----------



## Grinchmass (1 February 2013)

Also from wet and rainy Chester.


----------



## Dab (1 February 2013)

South east corner of Cheshire, so right on the boarder of the NW and West Midlands region .......not really sure where I belong.....*splashes in puddles inflates life raft*....


----------



## casinosolo (1 February 2013)

Originally from Stockport, now living in Rochdale, working in Oldham and horse kept in Bury


----------



## Asha (1 February 2013)

casinosolo said:



			Originally from Stockport, now living in Rochdale, working in Oldham and horse kept in Bury 

Click to expand...

by eck lass, thou's a proper northerner !


----------



## casinosolo (1 February 2013)

Asha said:



			by eck lass, thou's a proper northerner !

Click to expand...

Indeed! All the way to the bone  As I like to say "They'll easily tell that tha comes fra Lancashire because thi' legs are like spindles"


----------



## Asha (1 February 2013)

casinosolo said:



			Indeed! All the way to the bone  As I like to say "They'll easily tell that tha comes fra Lancashire because thi' legs are like spindles" 

Click to expand...

haha, Now i know where i went wrong. Had spindles for legs when i lived in Oldham. Now.....  well lets say more like tree trunks


----------



## jj87 (2 February 2013)

Sunny old burnley- just off the Mary townley loop


----------



## dressagelove (2 February 2013)

This is exciting! Not been on HHO in a few days and this is all new!! 

I live in Horwich, go to Leeds uni (for the moment) and ponies are in Tottington, learnt to ride at Tack and turnout at Stormer Hill nearly 20 years ago


----------



## **Vanner** (2 February 2013)

BuzzLightyear said:



			Chorley, Lancs
In the fab horse shop triangle which is Robinsons/ DH and Oakfield 

Click to expand...

I'm in Longton, Preston so within that triangle too


----------



## Spit That Out (2 February 2013)

Warmingham (small village between Sandbach and Crewe) Cheshire


----------



## _Phoenix_ (3 February 2013)

I'm from the Isle of Man.


----------



## horsesatemymoney (3 February 2013)

dressagelove said:



			This is exciting! Not been on HHO in a few days and this is all new!! 

I live in Horwich, go to Leeds uni (for the moment) and ponies are in Tottington, learnt to ride at Tack and turnout at Stormer Hill nearly 20 years ago 

Click to expand...

Ooh, I went to Leeds Uni, what are you studying?


----------



## WombatStew (3 February 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			I was originally from near Clitheroe (a village called Grindleton, in sight of Pendle Hill). Moved from there to Maghull, between Ormskirk and Liverpool. Rode in my youth at Aughton and Formby (wonderful beach for riding).
		
Click to expand...

I went to Uni in Ormskirk, work in Maghull and now live in Burscough! Also not far from DH


----------



## Alaadin (3 February 2013)

I'm in Cheshire, just outside Northwich


----------



## FionaM12 (3 February 2013)

WombatStew said:



			I went to Uni in Ormskirk, work in Maghull and now live in Burscough! Also not far from DH 

Click to expand...

I used to work in Burscough, at Martin Mere in its early days.


----------



## lea840 (3 February 2013)

ApacheWarlord said:



			Another Lancashire person, who is a local to Derby House..
		
Click to expand...

I'm 2 minutes down the road from DH


----------



## Tiffany (3 February 2013)

HashRouge said:



			I'm in the Peak District 

Click to expand...

So am I although born in Lancashire many moons ago


----------



## dressagelove (3 February 2013)

horsesatemymoney said:



			Ooh, I went to Leeds Uni, what are you studying? 

Click to expand...

In the School of Earth and Environment doing an MSc in Sustainability  What did you study? I love the uni, its just fantastic.


----------



## Mythical (3 February 2013)

Another Lancashire person, from Wigan, roughly half way between Robbies and Derby House. Im definitely up for a HHO Derby house meet up!


----------



## Spellbound13 (3 February 2013)

Lovely rainy Preston


----------



## Spellbound13 (3 February 2013)

**Vanner** said:



			I'm in Longton, Preston so within that triangle too 

Click to expand...

Im in bamber bridge, keep my horse in brindle/chorley, so im too in the triangle xx


----------



## horsesatemymoney (3 February 2013)

dressagelove said:



			In the School of Earth and Environment doing an MSc in Sustainability  What did you study? I love the uni, its just fantastic.
		
Click to expand...

I did my BA in History, lived in Oxley Halls, then Hyde Park for 2 years (and got burgled, what  a surprise!) I loved it, it's fantastic, brilliant livery yard on the outskirts too


----------



## Puddleduck (3 February 2013)

I'm originally from the Wirral now living in Northamptonshire.

Learned to ride at The Wirral Riding Centre


----------



## mandy4727 (3 February 2013)

From Chorley.  Again not too far from Derby House.  Also close to Oakfield and short trip down the motorway to Robinsons.


----------



## mandy4727 (3 February 2013)

HHO Derby House meet up sounds fab.


----------



## Befney3 (4 February 2013)

I live just outside Chorley & my horse is in Brindle.


----------



## Elsiecat (4 February 2013)

I love Derby Houses coffee shop


----------



## pudz02 (7 February 2013)

Spit That Out said:



			Warmingham (small village between Sandbach and Crewe) Cheshire
		
Click to expand...

Hiya, spit that out, did you used to be at smiths green? 

Im from crewe  (waves)


----------



## Spit That Out (7 February 2013)

pudz02 said:



			Hiya, spit that out, did you used to be at smiths green? 

Im from crewe  (waves)
		
Click to expand...

Cooee...howdy neighbour 

Yes I was at Smiths but then I think most people who live in this neck of the woods have been at some point  

I've heard they are closing down due to a housing development...shame to lose all that hacking & countryside


----------



## pudz02 (8 February 2013)

Spit That Out said:



			Cooee...howdy neighbour 

Yes I was at Smiths but then I think most people who live in this neck of the woods have been at some point  

I've heard they are closing down due to a housing development...shame to lose all that hacking & countryside 

Click to expand...

Hiii!! i thought i recognised you from your profile pic, i used to have pudding on there, but your right most people have been there at some point in their lives!!
hmm yeah i did see something about that, there was a gathering at the pub the other week, im not quite sure whats going on or where its going but that would be a shame to ruin the lovely countryside round there!


----------



## Adopter (9 February 2013)

Reading this thread has reminded me of happy days of my youth (a long time ago) when my friends and i used to go and stay in digs in Aughton to go on courses at the NEC in Aughton for a week at a time to have lessons with Dorothy Johnson.  In those days it was one of the few centres with an indoor school! 

Currently in fog and snow on edge of Peak District in Staffs Moorlands, luckily don't have far to travel to ponies, they are just across the yard - but I do need to get out to the feed merchants!


----------



## FionaM12 (9 February 2013)

Adopter said:



			Reading this thread has reminded me of happy days of my youth (a long time ago) when my friends and i used to go and stay in digs in Aughton to go on courses at the NEC in Aughton for a week at a time to have lessons with Dorothy Johnson.  In those days it was one of the few centres with an indoor school! 

Currently in fog and snow on edge of Peak District in Staffs Moorlands, luckily don't have far to travel to ponies, they are just across the yard - but I do need to get out to the feed merchants!
		
Click to expand...

How long ago did you stay in Aughton? I was there in the 1970s, it was an incredibly horsey place back then.  Aughton Chase's indoor riding school was brilliant, much bigger than the NEC's.

When AC closed down, Dorothy Johnson took on the indoor school and arranged events there. My friend and I used to look after it for her (dampening the sand daily to keep the dust down) in return for free use of it whenever it was available. Oh how I wish I had the use of an indoor school like that now, in this constant rain.


----------



## Adopter (9 February 2013)

Great that you remember Dorothy and NEC as well Fiona.  Would have been 60's when we went.  Friends and family all used to go for lessons and courses for Pony Club A and Assisitant Instructors.  Manchester Uni Riding Club also held comps there at times.

Sometimes we would be able to take the horse over to Formby and have a beach ride.  We took our own horses, but also rode theres to get more experience!  At that time there was not a lot of choice about where to go for courses and lessons, not like today!  

We lived in Cheshire and it was quite a journey to get there at that time, not like today with all the motorway network!

Dorothy was so patient with everyone, and I really enjoyed doing dressage with her.


----------



## FionaM12 (9 February 2013)

Oh yes, Formby beach is a fab beach to ride on.  We used to go there too. 

You will have been in Aughton just a little before me. I started in 1970.


----------



## spottyfilly (9 February 2013)

Muddy grey mare what area do you class as chavvy?


----------



## miss_wilson (9 February 2013)

Rainy Wirral!!


----------



## DW Team (9 February 2013)

I am from Hertfordshire small village called Little Berkhamsted originally but these days Lincolnshire is our 21 home.  All the moves due to the Army except this last one which was my fault o be closer to the horses.


----------



## FionaM12 (10 February 2013)

nieghham said:



			Just a short trip from you all

I live in Ontario Canada
		
Click to expand...




NooNoo59 said:



			Ashford Kent - nicknamed trashford! but where we live is pretty, Kent countryside is lovely, am i on own down here?
		
Click to expand...




DWTeam said:



			I am from Hertfordshire small village called Little Berkhamsted originally but these days Lincolnshire is our 21 home.  All the moves due to the Army except this last one which was my fault o be closer to the horses.
		
Click to expand...

I think I few folk have wandered into the NW regional board by mistake.


----------



## Flame_ (10 February 2013)

Invaders!!


----------



## FionaM12 (10 February 2013)

*a few* not I few! Doh.


----------



## Darcydoo (11 February 2013)

Born in Oldham ( Home of the tubigrip bandage ) ? Still emblazoned on mumps bridge ,lived in Manchester daisy nook area now live in Lancaster.


----------



## FionaM12 (11 February 2013)

Darcydoo said:



			Born in Oldham ( Home of the tubigrip bandage ) ? Still emblazoned on mumps bridge ,lived in Manchester daisy nook area now live in Lancaster.
		
Click to expand...

*Waves from up t'road!* (Also in Lancaster).


----------



## Honey08 (12 February 2013)

Darcydoo said:



			Born in Oldham ( Home of the tubigrip bandage ) ? Still emblazoned on mumps bridge ,lived in Manchester daisy nook area now live in Lancaster.
		
Click to expand...

Not any more!  Mumps bridge has been knocked down for the tram tracks to go through.  You wouldn't recognise it!

I'm from up the road in Saddleworth. Grew up there, left at 18, lived all over the country and Europe, then came back 18 years later!


----------



## noodle_ (12 February 2013)

in cheshire  righttttttttt in the middle of manchester and liverpool surrounded by fields


----------



## Elsiecat (12 February 2013)

Where snouts noodle?


----------



## Elsiecat (12 February 2013)

*abouts, even!!!


----------



## Asha (12 February 2013)

Honey08 said:



			Not any more!  Mumps bridge has been knocked down for the tram tracks to go through.  You wouldn't recognise it!

I'm from up the road in Saddleworth. Grew up there, left at 18, lived all over the country and Europe, then came back 18 years later!
		
Click to expand...

last time i was in Oldham, i couldnt believe it, mumps bridge gone ! Was a right shocker ( see accent coming back) 

Ahh saddleworth - posh part of Oldham


----------



## PoppyAnderson (12 February 2013)

Flame_ said:



			Invaders!! 

Click to expand...

Batten down the Northern hatches!


----------



## Passionflower (14 February 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			I live very near the UoC, or St Martins as we Lancaster folk still call it!

I was originally from near Clitheroe (a village called Grindleton, in sight of Pendle Hill). Moved from there to Maghull, between Ormskirk and Liverpool. Rode in my youth at Aughton and Formby (wonderful beach for riding).

I've been in Lancaster for over 30 years now, so am beginning to be accepted! 

Click to expand...

i live right near st martins too!


----------



## noodle_ (14 February 2013)

Elsiecat said:



			*abouts, even!!!
		
Click to expand...

10 mins from robinsons  (sadly)!  (skint........)


----------



## FionaM12 (14 February 2013)

Passionflower said:



			i live right near st martins too!
		
Click to expand...

*waves from front door at neighbour*


----------



## Elsiecat (14 February 2013)

Noodle_ I used to live around 10 mins from robinsons between Manchester and Liverpool. Maybe we were neighbours!? Although my neighbours didn't own horses, so then again, maybe not...


----------



## Passionflower (15 February 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			*waves from front door at neighbour* 

Click to expand...

haha a small world!


----------



## debbielinder (16 February 2013)

I'm in liverpool 10 mins from aintree racecourse\ equestrian centre. Handy for the odd competition bout 25 mins from robinsons


----------



## lucyc (16 February 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			*waves from front door at neighbour* 

Click to expand...

I'm at uni there! Living in halls this year


----------



## Pippity (20 February 2013)

I'm in Cheshire or Lancashire, depending which room of my flat I'm in and which county lines you go by... *g* Warrington.


----------



## LJK (20 February 2013)

I was born in Chester, Lived a long time in Ormskirk where I learnt to ride at NEC, Fir Trees and then Halsall. Had lessons from Dorothy Johnson at Longacres but on my own horse, bought my first ever riding hat from Springfield Saddlery. Ah the memories. 

I then moved to Preston and am still there! I am moving gradually north as I get older and figure I should look for a decent retirement home somewhaere in the highlands of scotland!

I have stabled in Chorley, Brindle, Charnock Richard, Walmer Bridge and Preston so I am guessing I will probably know some of you. 

Off now to have a good old nostalgia trip and try and remember all the ponies at the riding schools.

LJ
x


----------



## hollibobs (22 February 2013)

I live in a village in Lancashire called Chipping, originally from Ribchester (near Preston)


----------



## trottingon (23 February 2013)

Oooh Chipping is lovely, my friend got married at the Gibbon Bridge Hotel and we stayed at the Inn at Whitewell for my boyfriends birthday a couple of years ago! I'm in merseyside.


----------



## tuonodeb (23 February 2013)

Haxey, Doncaster.


----------



## vixiem (24 February 2013)

I'm from Chorley too. Horses currently living in Charnock Richard and I worked at Oakfield for 3 years so would prob recognise a few faces


----------



## JackAT (27 February 2013)

This is kind of a double post, I got distracted by biscuits in another thread and ended up saying where I am on there, but never mind! 

I'm originally from the north east, on Teesside (more northern than where I am now!), but now I live on the curry mile in Manchester (I'm a student, that's my excuse.) 

I volunteer at GMRDA at Wythenshawe Park Stables, and on weekends and out of term time you will probably find me hacking around Birtle, near Bury/Heywood. (There will most likely be a grey, a chestnut, and an out of breath walker - 3 people, 2 horses, 1 diplomatic sharing arrangement!)

Always interesting to put a location to a person on here!


----------



## dollymix (27 February 2013)

JackAT said:



			This is kind of a double post, I got distracted by biscuits in another thread and ended up saying where I am on there, but never mind! 

I'm originally from the north east, on Teesside (more northern than where I am now!), but now I live on the curry mile in Manchester (I'm a student, that's my excuse.) 

I volunteer at GMRDA at Wythenshawe Park Stables, and on weekends and out of term time you will probably find me hacking around Birtle, near Bury/Heywood. (There will most likely be a grey, a chestnut, and an out of breath walker - 3 people, 2 horses, 1 diplomatic sharing arrangement!)

Always interesting to put a location to a person on here!
		
Click to expand...

I rode at Wythenshawe park stables before it turned into a fancy place with a school etc 

When I was there it was just 7 ponies and hacks out around the park. Loved it though and spent 7-8 happy years there and most of my teenage years! LOVED galloping through the park and building jumps in the woods!


----------



## sula (28 February 2013)

Passionflower said:



			haha a small world! 

Click to expand...

Very small world - there seems to be a fair few lancaster lasses on here!


----------



## Justfreda (28 February 2013)

I'm in the middle of Preston and Southport, so also in the triangle lol!


----------



## FionaM12 (28 February 2013)

sula said:



			Very small world - there seems to be a fair few lancaster lasses on here!
		
Click to expand...

*waves merrily at the lovely sula. *


----------



## Moon (10 March 2013)

Bolton lass through and through !


----------



## cobden99 (5 April 2013)

I'm originally from Yorkshire but been in Lancashire for years - AlexHyde I used to live in simister, recognise the lane in your sig very well . Kept my ponies at nutt lane and White House stables. Now have them at home in newhey nr rochdale - go to birtle occasionally so may see some of you there


----------



## Tuffles 23 (5 April 2013)

O dear I'm definitely not in the gang  East Sussex not far from Hickstead  yay


----------

